
How to set Google chrome in full-screen and all the rest not front of it? - iamtrying
I have a KIOSK in Railway, where public users are using the KIOSK to print Train tickets. On the kiosk it is using Windows 8.1 Pro and Google Chrome.<p>1) Boot:<p>When the Windows 8.1 Pro starts it execute the batch script from startup Please see: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;UWMKMru.png<p>2) script:<p>timeout 1 &gt; nul
@start &#x2F;b cmd &#x2F;c &quot;C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe&quot; --user-data-dir=c:\lummens
timeout 10 &gt; nul
@start &#x2F;b cmd &#x2F;c &quot;C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe&quot; --kiosk<p>3) Problem:<p>as you can see the batch script is set to first execute a chrome which is not in kiosk mode, but after 10 second later google chrome another instance is launched to make it full-screen. both executes but the biggest problem is. the first chrome instance always comes on top of second chrome instance which is executed as --kiosk<p>How can i execute the first chrome instance always behind the last chrome instance please?<p>NOTE: when i launch manually the batch script it always works. but when i do windows reboot , it is very random and not stable, often the first window of chrome remain in front of the last window of chrome which is launched as --kiosk<p>Please advise.
======
nibs
Why not aim it at a shortcut that has --kiosk in the path already?
C:\Users\User\Desktop\shortcut.lnk instead.

~~~
iamtrying
I did. But Opera still stay on top, how to minimise them by hook or crook?

------
iamtrying
Using shortcut.lnk will make the first instance behind the last instance?

